# HELP - Can anyone give a home to a 6 month old Wirehaired bitch from Hungray?



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there anyone here who might be interested in adopting, i.e. rehoming, a 6 month old wirehaired girl - currently in Hungary - whose family can no longer care for her? Her pet passport (vaccination and chip) would be paid for by the rescue organisation (our friends in Vizslamentes). :'(

A friend from Surrey Vizsla is currently out at Vizslamentes and has sent an urgent request to try and find a loving home for this beautiful puppy.

They are collecting her from the family this weekend so will be able to send some photos.

If anybody is interested PM me.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Heather, I'll lock this thread for the good reason, ie it'll stay on board and not digress from thread title


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oops, may get in trouble here, but I've also stickied it


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

unlocked it too


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I just thought I would up date those of you who expressed an interest in this wirehaired girl from Hungary.

Today I met up with the London Whizz for a walk and one of the members who helps with the Hungarian rescue Vizslamentes bought the puppy back to England and is fostering her while she is found a forever home. Her foster mum bought her on the walk and I was thrilled to meet her. She is still on the thin side (but nicely put together), but very sweet and very, very clever. It was decided that a hunting home would be best for her, and I was pleased to hear that a forever home in Devon was being vetted today.

It is nice to be able to share a happy story. It was also nice to meet Adrino and her partner and the gorgeous Elza who thoroughly enjoyed her first Whizz


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully a happy end to the story then


----------

